# Lovin' Life with a RP Vintage 1992 Box-Pressed Torpedo



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothing like sittin' in the shade with a good stogie and a good beer.

Lovin' Life...


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

This is one of my favorite smokes. Out never disapoints


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Good smoke!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> This is one of my favorite smokes. Out never disapoints


Hey Josh, it's one of my fav's as well and my wife likes it enough to smoke it with me. Her words were, "Wow, this is really good. I love the way it tastes."

Can't argue with that! One of the best cigar reviews I'd ever heard.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

bMay said:


> Good smoke!!


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I must admit, I've got a few of those buried in my humidor... 

Great cigars.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK (Jul 19, 2011)

Smoked my first one earlier tonite...I was impressed...a solid smoke, I'm gonna buy a few to keep in my humi


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I know... a lot of people kind of give the RP line a snub because there are so damn many... and I have to admit, that's a bit annoying, however, the vintage line is really good in my opinion and I'm smoking a Decade box-press right now and really enjoying it. Got about a 1 1/2 ash going and wondering if I can make it go longer. (Usually lap it at this point!)


----------



## FRANK THE TANK (Jul 19, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> I know... a lot of people kind of give the RP line a snub because there are so damn many... and I have to admit, that's a bit annoying, however, the vintage line is really good in my opinion and I'm smoking a Decade box-press right now and really enjoying it. Got about a 1 1/2 ash going and wondering if I can make it go longer. (Usually lap it at this point!)


You know I was kind of disappointed with the Decade. I think I expected way to much, everything I read about it really set the bar really high, maybe too high. It's a good cigar, one I plan on keeping a few of in my humi all the time, it just didn't knock my socks off like I thought it was going to


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

FRANK THE TANK said:


> You know I was kind of disappointed with the Decade. I think I expected way to much, everything I read about it really set the bar really high, maybe too high. It's a good cigar, one I plan on keeping a few of in my humi all the time, it just didn't knock my socks off like I thought it was going to


Yeah... I dropped ash right after that post. No joke.

It's a good cigar, but not incredibly complex. The one nice thing about it is the overall cedar that is constant through the smoke, even a couple hours after, I still taste it.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK (Jul 19, 2011)

I got that too, not too much just a subtle amount of cedar that lingers...kind of like the nutty-ness of the RP Sungrown


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

FRANK THE TANK said:


> I got that too, not too much just a subtle amount of cedar that lingers...kind of like the nutty-ness of the RP Sungrown


Exactly. Forgot about that, but yes... a bit of nut. Good, not great, overall smoke. I'll definitely take the v90s and v92s.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Knob Creek is my bourbon of choice.
Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> Knob Creek is my bourbon of choice.
> Thanks for the pics!!!


My pleasure, brother. I've also done some reviews where I've paired cigars with beers to kind of see how things end up tasting. So far so good. My blog is my signature if you're interested.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds great! I'll check it out as soon as I can find your signature, lol (I'm still learning this site).


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I gotta give you props for the "Hat of Awesomeness". :madgrin:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> Sounds great! I'll check it out as soon as I can find your signature, lol (I'm still learning this site).


LOL, it's right below my post...


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I picked up 2nds of the R&P 92's in churchill format. Came in last week.. but letting them rest a bit before I give them a try. Was going to get Robusto but the supplier was sold out


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

lebz said:


> I picked up 2nds of the R&P 92's in churchill format. Came in last week.. but letting them rest a bit before I give them a try. Was going to get Robusto but the supplier was sold out


Let me know how those smoke. I was thinking about picking up one of those 15 Mazos... the one thing I've found, though, is that if you enjoy smoking the RP Vintage series and a variety of other cigars... you can buy sampler packs and usually average about $2.50 per stick. If you buy 4 samplers with RP v90 or 92 in them, you can generally get 20 for about $50. However, you do get the other cigars, too, which you may not want. It is a good way to build up your stash, though.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Let me know how those smoke. I was thinking about picking up one of those 15 Mazos... the one thing I've found, though, is that if you enjoy smoking the RP Vintage series and a variety of other cigars... you can buy sampler packs and usually average about $2.50 per stick. If you buy 4 samplers with RP v90 or 92 in them, you can generally get 20 for about $50. However, you do get the other cigars, too, which you may not want. It is a good way to build up your stash, though.


Build up is always nice! Ill let you know for sure. The wrapper and foot look to be in great condition.. I was expecting something minor but so far my initial look over has been positive. The smoke will be the final test :cowboyic9:


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Let me know how those smoke. I was thinking about picking up one of those 15 Mazos... the one thing I've found, though, is that if you enjoy smoking the RP Vintage series and a variety of other cigars... you can buy sampler packs and usually average about $2.50 per stick. If you buy 4 samplers with RP v90 or 92 in them, you can generally get 20 for about $50. However, you do get the other cigars, too, which you may not want. It is a good way to build up your stash, though.


Neal man.... Fired it up tonight. My first Rocky.... And it's going beautifully

Mild to medium smoke.... But smooth

As o go further it gets better and better


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

lebz said:


> Neal man.... Fired it up tonight. My first Rocky.... And it's going beautifully
> 
> Mild to medium smoke.... But smooth
> 
> As o go further it gets better and better


Sweeeeeet... I had a v92 6 x 60 last night. It was everything I remembered it being the first time I smoked one. I just love that line of RP.


----------

